# Muffin tops and whale tales



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, again, that pretty much sums this up 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070124/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_australia_muffin


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

show me a whale tail please.....


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

morgan8586 said:


> show me a whale tail please.....


Ask and ye shall receive...<clicky>


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...<clicky>


Gee, thanks, GG - I was in the middle of a rather nice breakfast


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

*evil giggle*

Well, like morgan said in another thread around here, "meat is meat".


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ha...your right grapegirl. Meat is meat.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

"Whale tail"? I've never heard of it called that. I've only heard it called a "turd cutter".

GG I didn't not need to see that. :zombie:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> GG I didn't not need to see that. :zombie:


/looks around innocently

Well, morgan wanted to see one so I was just bein' helpful.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

UGH! I can't get the image out of my mind.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I think I am in love....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't do crack.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

morgan8586 said:


> I think I am in love....


You think you can handle that?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Who the hell took my picture? I was NOT at McDonalds....I hate that stuff. (It was Wendy's and I was having a backed potato...sheesh)


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> "Whale tail"? I've never heard of it called that. I've only heard it called a "turd cutter".
> 
> LMAO I just passed Heinekin through my nose!


----------

